# Hello from good old Germany



## flieger13 (Nov 8, 2006)

I heard from this page at LEMB. Great side with great stuff.
I am interested in WWII warbirds.

Regards 

flieger13


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2006)

Hallo !!!
Nice to read you there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2006)

Where in Germany are you? I live in Lichtenau near Ansbach.


----------



## Erich (Nov 8, 2006)

MFG Flieger ! yes I frequent LEMB on a regular basis

Erich ♫


----------



## mkloby (Nov 8, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the board.

Wayne fom down under


----------

